# Which parrot?



## Halfpint (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi everyone!, 

I would like some advice on which parrots make a good beginner bird. To be honest atm im looking into budgies, but I was wondering if there is any other sort of parrot/ similar bird that would be suitable. I live in a flat, work full time and understand that these sorts of birds need a lot of care and attention. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, and I thank you in advance


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

All parrots are noisy so make sure you have very thick walls or very patient neighbours lol

If you want something small have a look at green cheeked conures, I used to have a black capped conure she was brilliant! I'd love to have another one day


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

GC conure or a cockatiel. Awesome birds.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

1930sam said:


> GC conure or a cockatiel. Awesome birds.


I think a budgie is a brilliant idea personally. Maybe a parrotlet or a cockatiel but nothing more than those due to noise for living in a flat. 

Maybe wait until you live in a house and decide on a party and do enough research to make sure you want it and know what is involved?

Parrots are like having a 4yr old that never grows up for 50-80 years


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> I think a budgie is a brilliant idea personally. Maybe a parrotlet or a cockatiel but nothing more than those due to noise for living in a flat.
> 
> Maybe wait until you live in a house and decide on a party and do enough research to make sure you want it and know what is involved?
> 
> Parrots are like having a 4yr old that never grows up for 50-80 years


My parrotlet made much more noise than my conure and got me evicted from my flat lol


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

All Depends on the neighbours and location and build of your flat.


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*lineolateds*

lineolated parakeets might be an option, pretty quiet (mine were much less noisy than budgies, parrotlets, conures, lovebirds, and cockatiels!)
Also come in a nice range of colours too.


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lineolated are a good choice - pairs are fairly quiet.
Pyrrhura conures - Green-Cheeked, Maroon-Bellied, Black-Capped) - but NOT 'green' conures!
Parrotlets always seem quieter in pairs.
Lovebirds - noisy!
Bourkes, Elegants & Turquoisines are all quiet - but are steady, rather than tame.
Cockatiels - seriously under-rated: distinctive call which carries!
Macaws - only the Red-Shouldered (Hahns) is viable as a 'starter' psittacine.
Pionus Parrots are another highly under-rated group: usually quiet and gentle.
Cockatoos - NO!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Our budgies and cockatiels wake at the moment soon after 5 am! They "chatter" away but the noise increases as they all begin to wake. The cockatiels shriek - obviously not continually!

The parrots talk non stop and call out so seem to be noisy most of the time :lol2: At the moment someone is in 24/7, but presumably when we are all out they are quiet(er)?

They do make a mess, throwing seed/husks around etc.

Depending upon what you choose - birds do best in groups especially budgies. However, if you are out at work all day possibly a parrot is not the best choice.


----------



## Halfpint (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I think I will look into the Lineolated and budgies. They seem like the more suitable options for my circumstances. Which ever I go for i'll do plenty of reading up on before I get them


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd be very careful with the beginner bird angle as they can all live for a long time and once bonded they get very stressed if you sell them on to move on to a more advanced bird (even budgies can live for a long time). 

I decided on a Blue-Headed Pionus over six years ago. He was a rescue and was already two when I got him (the old owner "upgraded" to an African Grey). He has now bonded to me and is an awesome companion bird. 

Pionus tend to be quieter then other species but can still make a racket. I decided on this species asthey tend to cope better when you're not around (job dictates I'm away sometimes). They are quite content to play with their toys and forage until I'm back as long as I make a fuss of him when back and give him out of cage time.

If you buy a parrot you're looking at a long term commitment with a very intelligent animal. But the rewards are amazing :no1:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I had budgies when I lived in a flat (2 separate flats) and no complaints when they chirped. They do tend to chatter constantly though so I wouldn't choose them again as I found it quite annoying. 

When I asked this question before the lineolated parakeet was recommended to me several times (I'm holding getting another bird for the time being though) so I think would be a good choice


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

not a cockatoo, and not a macaw. even the small hahns macaw can be noisy.

i'm like chalky, i dont like the 'starter bird' thing. people reccomend conures etc as a good starter bird, but they still live for over 20 years so if you want a more complex bird, you either end up with 2 birds or the starter bird gets sold on. 

but back to your question. i rescued a budgie & he drove me mad with his constant chatter, then i rescued another 1 & they chatted nicely to each other instead of yelling for me all the time. 2 small bird like this would also suit a flat better then larger birds & having 2 means they have company while your out. 2 cockateils would also work but as to noise i've never had 1 so couldn't advise you accurately. i'm a huge fan of pionus. i rescued a blue headed pionus & had her for 6 years until she very sadly died a couple of months ago. pionus are very steady, underrated birds. mixamillion pionus are smaller than blue headed so, depending on the size of your flat, 2 of those may be an option. 
also depends on your budget as well, did you have a budget in mind? 2 birds would obviously need a large cage which could be costly. but if your our all day, a single bird would also need a large cage with lots of toys to keep him busy while you're at work. 

i'm sure people have told you not to get a parrot if you live in a flat & work full time, i don't think this is strictly true. i've had my african grey for 9 & half years & over that time, things have obviously changed. my choices have been help him adapt or sell him. well he's still here so i guess he adapted lol. consider the age of the bird as well, if you get a young bird or birds, they'll learn from an early to amuse themselves while youre out. if you get an older bird that's used to company all day, it'll get stressed when it's suddenly left every day. 

that was an essay, sorry :blush: but i could talk parrot all day & i'm passionate about helping people find the right bird first time so they don't get passed from home to home.


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

We have lineolated parakeets, one is hand reared and a funny little guy. The other is much more timid but they get on very well even though they're both boys. I live in a flat and to be honest the pair of them don't make much noise. They'll shout and scream if the telly comes on too loud or if the hoover goes on but in both of those circumstances they get drowned out.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

well i dont know about the op, but i want myself a pair of those. they are just too sweet. :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lineolated Parakeets are amazing little birds, one of my firm favourites! :no1:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've fallen in love with them after those pics on the thread. it's not a bird i've met before so some research definitely needs to be done. looking at some ads on pre loved, you can them for £20-£30, cheaper than i expected.


----------



## Mr Jingles (Sep 2, 2013)

Tomcat said:


> Parrots are like having a 4yr old that never grows up for 50-80 years


:lol2: That is so true mate, I have a Grey that can bear that out!
Having said that, I do think if you really want a parrot that the Grey is a fairly good choice given that they are not too big, very intelligent, good talkers and care is fairly minimal if you do it right.
Having said THAT, I would NEVER tell anyone who's not hell bent on a parrot that they are a good idea, you need serious commitment and sometimes the patience of a saint if they start on an annoying phase (hence the 4 year old) they can literally test test your patience to the limit at times.


----------

